# ugly weld job



## cda (Dec 19, 2012)

Not a welder so,

But saw one ugly vent a hood to duct weld.

welder MIG welded the joints, and it look like the haystack candy. Point things all over the place.

I should have took a picture of it.

I told him to smooth it out

ANY comments?????  worse welding job I ever saw!!!!!!!!!

506.3.2 Joints, seams and penetrations of grease ducts.

Joints, seams and penetra tions of grease ducts shall be made

with a con tinuous liquid-tight weld or braze made on the external surface of the duct sys tem.

Exceptions:

1. Penetrations shall not be required to be welded or

brazed where sealed by devices that are listed for

the application.

2. Internal weld ing or brazing shall not be prohibited

provided that the joint is formed or ground smooth

and is provided with ready access for inspection.

3. Listed and labeled factory-built commercial

kitchen grease


----------



## klarenbeek (Dec 19, 2012)

Was it a internal or external weld? If it was internal, the smoothing can be required under #2.  If it was on the outside of the duct, there's nothing in the code saying it has to look pretty- workmanship is not addressed.  When i see ugly looking welds I spend more time checking for holes because sometimes you can only see the light shining through from one particular angle.


----------



## David Henderson (Dec 19, 2012)

Agree with Klarenbeek, but you will need to recheck the welds after the grinding to smooth it out. Seagull crap never looks pretty.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 19, 2012)

did you light test them


----------



## jeffc (Dec 19, 2012)

Mig welders have two types of wire. One has flux on the inside (flux core) and is used outside where there is wind. The flux provides a good welding environment. The second type uses gas, provides a pretty weld and uses solid core wire. My guess is that they went with the second option, solid wire, but ran out of gas. I think that the weld would not be as strong as one that used gas or flux core wire but a type one hood is looking for a good sealing on the duct, strength is not a consideration. If the weld looks that bad, that welder is trying to tell everyone that cares less than your could ever imagine.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably will see lots of holes after its ground smooth; careful of painted over putty or caulk to look like a weld.







Francis


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes internal weld, that could catch grease

Will do a recheck after smoothing


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2012)

they had already started to try to smooth it out, should have taken pictures yesterday::seocnd one is a mild rep of what was there::

View attachment 629


View attachment 628


sorry not the best of pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 628


View attachment 629


/monthly_2012_12/IMG_0579.JPG.cf7c34beb7207d0086185ea79cc0d254.JPG

/monthly_2012_12/IMG_0580.JPG.e908bd0592059ae47c9e039eca9d70fd.JPG


----------



## klarenbeek (Dec 19, 2012)

Definitely looks like solid wire welding without gas. Polarity could be set up wrong on the welder as well.


----------



## David Henderson (Dec 19, 2012)

Ask him for his welding papers, will tell you if he is qualified for the job, if not make them get a qualified welder.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 20, 2012)

He should be disqualifed if had papers!






This is just spatter, no weld here;






Francis


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 20, 2012)

junk if I ever saw it


----------



## hlfireinspector (Dec 20, 2012)

smoke test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 20, 2012)

Greetings,

I would find a way to flunk that even if it passed a smoke and light tests. That's peepoor welding. Could do better myself.

Merry Christmas

BSSTG


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Agree with all the above....YUCKY! Is that an inspection term?


----------



## peach (Dec 22, 2012)

A grease duct isn't a grease hood.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't worry, after a couple of years of not getting the exhaust system properly cleaned, the holes will be plugged with grease.  Problem solved.  Except for the grease that is now on the outside of the duct, where there is no fire suppression. But again, problem solved as the evidence will burn in the fire.


----------

